
Wii Dolphin emulator so accurate you can buy games from the Wii Shop - chkuendig
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-03-17-wii-emulator-is-so-accurate-you-can-buy-games-from-the-wii-shop-channel
======
jerf
I wonder what Nintendo will do about this?

